# Sample Modeling Horns + Multi-Divisi Multiscript



## robgb (May 4, 2022)

Using the ScoringFilm's Multi-Divisi multiscript in Kontakt to create polyphonic legato with Sample Modeling horns. No key switches. Just playing random stuff, so don't expect anything musical...


----------



## anjwilson (May 4, 2022)

That's a nice demonstration of the possibilities of those fabulous instruments. Rather coy of you to show your five simulated mic positions without comment, though. I'm probably only the first of many to wonder about that. Anything you're willing to share?


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2022)

anjwilson said:


> Anything you're willing to share?


It's pretty simple. The mic positions come from Sonokinetic, and are Zlin Concert Hall impulse responses—which I assume is where they record their libraries. I think 8Dio records there too, but can't be sure. Sonokinetic's support portal provides them for free:









Zlin Impulse Responses


The attachment below provides the IR's for the Zlin Concert Hall where we recorded our orchestral libraries. Please note that these are not the same as those provided by Altiverb. If you have Altiverb, please use those instead.




support.sonokinetic.net





In your Kontakt mixer, use the main out as your CLOSE mic. I chose NOT to use the close Zlin IR because it's a little too ambient for my taste, and instead left that blank. I then added a convolution reverb to each of the Aux faders, added an impulse response to each, then renamed them accordingly and set them all to channels 1/2.

Now you hit your AUX button on Kontakt and set each of the Aux sends below the instrument patch to about the halfway mark.

I then save this all as a track template in Reaper so I don't have to redo it every time. I think it also works if you save it in Kontakt as a multi, but make sure the output sends are saved as your default Kontakt set up (maybe the multi will save this? I'm not sure).

Then you can adjust the mics to your taste and simulate mic positions. You can do this with any instrument and adjust accordingly, but it obviously works best with drier patches. If you already have mic positions built into an instrument, there's no real point in doing it unless you're trying for consistency in the room sound.


----------



## Saxer (May 5, 2022)

Another tip: If you have Performancesamples Caspian or Musicalsampling Adventure or Trailer Brass (I have all of them) try adding the room mics only to the Samplemodeling instruments. They match perfectly as a room mic while Samplemodeling is the close signal. Angry Brass might work as well but I didn't try.

I added Caspian to the first and second horn, AdvBrass to the third and TrailerBrass to the fourth (just adding them to the same Kontakt instrument with the same MIDI channel). Similar for trumpets, trombones and tuba.
All those rooms from the different libraries sound rather different but I see it more as a bonus. In context it just works. No more problems to place them in a hall and bye to key switches.


----------



## Fa (May 5, 2022)

robgb said:


> Using the ScoringFilm's Multi-Divisi multiscript in Kontakt to create polyphonic legato with Sample Modeling horns. No key switches. Just playing random stuff, so don't expect anything musical...



of course DivisiMate is another (quite effective) option. Not the cheapest one, but if you own it, applications are quite large.


----------



## robgb (May 5, 2022)

Fa said:


> of course DivisiMate is another (quite effective) option. Not the cheapest one, but if you own it, applications are quite large.


Too expensive for my blood, but yes, it's very versatile.


----------

